# JDom als relativer Pfad



## Terrestrex (23. Sep 2009)

Guten Tag zusammen,
ich hoffe ich werde jetzt nicht ein bereits offenen oder abgeschlossen Thread wieder behandeln.

Es geht, um folgendes:

Ich habe auf mein Rechner zwei OSs (WinXP und Ubuntu 9.04)
Auf eine zweite NTFS-PArtition habe ich mit Eclipse 3.3.1.1 (WinXP) ein Workspace angelegt, und angefangen ein kleines Projekt zu bearbeiten.

Nun wollte ich, um XML zu bearbeiten, die JDOM.jar einbinden.
Dies funktioniert ohne weiteres aber eben nur aus WinXP. Wenn ich zu Ubuntu wechle, muss ich den Pfad nach Unix-Regeln wieder eingeben. Ihr werdet euch vorstellen, dass das ständige wechsel auf die dauer nervig ist.


Wäre es nicht möglich den Pfad relativ zum Projekt anzugeben. Wie z.B. ../myProject/jdom.jar

Mein guter Freund Google schlägt mir zu viele Links zum Thema "eclipse", "jdom", "relativer Pfad"  vor und nach 3 Stunden habe ich einfach kein Nerv mehr.

Ich bedanke mich in Voraus.

Grüße

Terrex


----------



## Koringar (24. Sep 2009)

Hi,

also das sollte so wie du es gesagt hast funktionieren. Also wenn man bei Pfad eines File nur "test.xml" angibt sucht er bei sich selbst oder dann eben "/order/test.xml" mit unterordner. Aufjedenfall muss sich das Projekt oder jar auf der selben Ebene wie die Datei oder Ordner befinden, sobald die Ordner eine Ebene über dem Project liegen oder gar ganz wo anders wird es etwas schwer.


----------



## lichtemo (29. Sep 2009)

Ich weiß nicht ganz, was du meinst! Meinst du den Pfad für Eclipse oder den Pfad für die Jar Datei?
Wenn du den Pfad in Eclipse meinst, muss du dass mit Project>Preferences>External Jars umstellen, für die Jar würde ich JDom einfach in die Jar mit einbinden File>Export>Runnable Jar File


----------



## Terrestrex (2. Okt 2009)

Uao hier seit schnell,

ich kann in Eclipse unter "Project" -> "Properties" -> "Java Build Path" den Reiter  "Libraries" und unter "Add external JARs" eine Datei einbinden.

Dies Funktioniert ja, aber immer mit absoluten Pfad. Besser wäre es aber mit relativen Pfad. Damit, wenn ich das OS wechsle, wurde ich mir eine Wiedereinbindung der Datei ersparen.

Ich hoffe ich habe die Situation besser erklärt.

Grüße

Terrex


----------



## bygones (4. Okt 2009)

erstell in deinem projekt einen orderner lib (oder wie auch immer)

im reiter sagst du dann "add jar", fügst aus deinem lib das jdom.jar hinzu.


----------

